# Memory settings again



## phaeton Also (Feb 12, 2005)

My car is at the dealer and they can't seem to get the memory functions set I worked with them today to no avail. We are now going to change the modulel and the rearview mirror. I sure hope this will work. 
We even tried to set the memory function on a used W12 with 8000 miles and couldn't get it to work following the VW training manual for setting memory as taught to service techs. 
I hope they can get this figured out because I love the car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Memory settings again (phaeton Also)*

Hi Rodger:
I'm going to provide a 'step by step' process for you and your technician to follow. Hopefully this will allow you to get the car set up EXACTLY the way you want it. I suggest you print this out and take it to the dealership with you. I am going to assume you have keyless access. If you don't have keyless access, then let me know and I will make a second, different set of instructions (if needed) for cars without keyless access. I don't have any experience on cars without keyless access, but I can go to my dealer and figure it out using their demonstrator, if need be.
Don't feel bad about the difficulty you have encountered, the instructions provided in the owner manual are not clearly presented, and the owner manual does not provide a good overview of the different processes involved. The Phaeton Service Manual (Robert Bentley CD) that your VW technician uses doesn't even touch on this subject.
*Step 1 - Assigning keys to drivers using the Infotainment Screen*
Begin by making up three different colour key tags, one for each of your keys. Label them with your name, your partner's name, and the word "Valet". The valet key will be different than the other two, if you look carefully at it, you will see that it does not have a button for unlocking the trunk in the middle of the side with the three buttons.
Next, take key number 1 (with your name on it), and lock the car with that key, by pressing the remote locking button. Put the other two keys a short distance away from the car, for example, put them 10 feet away from the car, in the mechanic's toolbox.
Using key number 1 again, unlock the car by pressing the unlock button on that key fob. Get into the car, put key number one in the ignition, and turn the ignition on. You don't have to start the engine, just put the key in the ignition and turn it on. Now, follow the instructions on page 52 of booklet 3.1.2 of the owner manual (North America English version 09.2003). I'll paraphrase the instructions here, but the owner manual is the authoritative reference.
a) After you have turned the ignition on and dismissed the lawyer screen (only dismiss the first screen, the one that has the word "ACCEPT" beside the button), you will then see a screen that indicates that a "Profile" has been chosen. Hopefully that profile will match the key you used, but if it does not, no problem, we will fix that next.
b) Press the big button that is permanently labelled SETTINGS. This is below the screen. Now press the soft-key that says "User Profiles". Hopefully, you will see a small key symbol next to your name. If you don't, then turn the rotary dial to select your name, and press the rotary button inwards to confirm the choice.
c) If appropriate, edit or enter the name of the driver by pressing the softkey "Profile Name", and using the rotary button to spell out the letters of your name. For example, turn the rotary dial until R appears, then press the rotary dial in. Then turn it until O appears, and press the rotary dial in. Same with D, G, E, and R.
d) Turn the ignition off, get out of the car, lock it using the pushbutton on the key fob you just finished working with. Go to the toolbox, drop that key fob into the drawer of the toolbox, fish out the second key fob, and unlock the vehicle with the second key fob. This will most likely be the key fob you will assign to your partner. Now repeat the process, making sure that in step b) and c) above, you select the profile with your partner's name, and spell out that name, if needed.
e) Lock the vehicle with the second key, go drop it in the toolbox, get the third key (the valet key), unlock the vehicle with the valet key, and repeat the process again. Assign some name to the valet key - if you don't have a kid that drives the car, just spell out the word 'valet'. Don't use the word 'guest', that word has a different meaning in this context and it is a reserved word.
OK, what you have just done is to match the three key fobs with the memory functions of the car that don't involve physical movement of things. For example, the radio station presets, climate settings, language of the user, preferred units of measure (miles or kilometers), in other words, things that are electronic in nature and do not physically move.
*Step 2 - Assigning Preferences for 'Things that Move'*
Things that move include seats, mirrors, the steering wheel, stuff like that. Literally, things that physically move when you change them.
Settings for things that move are stored using the buttons on the outboard side of the driver seat. This has nothing - repeat, NOTHING to do with keys for the Phaeton. Later on, you can link these preferences to a key, but for the time being, consider them to be totally independent of keys, because they are.
Unlock the car (with any key), then toss that key back into the toolbox. It's not critical that you actually toss the key into the toolbox, but the point I am trying to convey here is that this process does not involve keys!
Sit in the car (you don't need to turn the ignition on), and move the 18 way power seat around until you have it just the way you like it. Now move the two exterior mirrors around, using the mirror joystick, until you have them the way you like them. Move the interior mirror around, just by grabbing it and twisting it, until you have it the way you like it. Adjust the steering wheel the way you like it (tilt and telescope) using the 4 way rocker switch on the outboard side of the steering wheel.
Now, you need to store these settings in the car memory. Because you have just set the car up to your personal preferences, and we are assuming that you are using key 1, you might as well store these settings in "button 1" of the driver seat memory panel. This will keep things nice and simple.
Go to page 89 of booklet 3.1.1 of the owner manual (note that this is a different booklet), and read the instructions in the left hand column only. Don't yet get involved with setting mirror preferences for reverse, you can do that later. (Trust me about this). As you can see from reading the instructions, the correct process for storing the settings for 'things that move' is to press the SET button on the outboard side of the driver seat, then press the appropriate memory button just forward of the SET button. In this case, button 1, since they are your settings.
I don't know how long you have to press the SET button, or whether you are supposed to hold SET in while you press the number button you want to assign - as you can see, the owner manual is ambiguous about that. So, normally I hold the SET button in first for about two seconds, then press the desired memory button (e.g. button 1) for another 2 seconds. You can easily check to see if the seat retained your preferences by moving the seat to a different position, then pressing and holding memory button 1, to see if the seat moves back to where you had it when you pressed the SET button. Hopefully it will.
Repeat this same process for button two. If you don't have the second driver with you, use very exaggerated settings (e.g. seat all the way forward, and all the way up), because this makes it easier to check seat behavior later on. Once the whole process is finished, it is very, very easy to modify seat and mirror settings.
*HINT:* If you don't have a regular third driver, program the number 3 seat memory button to move the seat all the way up and all the way back. This makes it easy to put it in this position for vacuuming the car, or to allow a driver to get into the car easily.
*Step 3 - Associating Preferences you just set for 'Things that Move' with individual keys*
First, here is an overview of the concept of what we are now going to do. It helps greatly if you comprehend the concept before you try to do the work. We have already associated keys with specific drivers - this was done in step 1. At the same time we did step 1, the car established 'profiles' for each driver. These are the profiles for 'things that don't move'. The car will automatically store and update these profiles as time goes by and the appropriate driver (key-specific) settings in radio stations, the temperature settings, unit of measure settings, etc. In other words, for 'things that don't move', the car keeps a running memory of exactly how you had things set up when you last drove it, and will recall all these settings for you when you next drive it, even if someone else (with another key) has driven it and changed everything totally.
But - the car does not yet know which seat memory button is associated with which key fob. I know this sounds dumb, and you are probably thinking "why doesn't it just associate seat memory 1 with driver profile 1" - but it doesn't, and you have to tell the car ONCE ONLY - when you first buy it - which seat memory button is to be associated with which key. Remember, all the settings for ‘things that move’ are stored in the control panel on the outboard side of the seat – NOT in the infotainment screen in the center console of the car.
*Step 3.1 – Making the link between the seat memory control panel, and which key should recall which settings from that panel*
There are two different sections of the owners manual that you need to read before you do this. The first is at the bottom of page 78 of book 3.1.1. You will see a picture there, with an arrow pointing to the “Convenient Entry Button”. Before you can match seat memory settings to the key fobs, you must make sure this “Convenient Entry Button” is in the *OUT* position. I cannot over-emphasize the importance of this. If that button remains pushed in, the car will not accept your attempts to match key fobs with seat memory buttons. This is the most commonly encountered problem when it comes to new owners programming settings.
So, make sure that friggin’ button is out, and leave it out. Now go and get all three sets of keys from the mechanic’s toolbox, and dump them on the passenger seat. It doesn't matter here if the keyless access system picks up the signals from all three keys. Furthermore, you don't need the ignition system on to do this step, this means none of the keys need to be in the ignition slot.
Now, go to the bottom of page 91 of book 3.1.1, and read what is written on the bottom of page 91, and also read what is written on the top half of page 92.
What is written on the bottom of page 91 is quite simple and straightforward, but, what most people (myself included) don't do is correlate the instructions on page 91 – “how to link up a seat memory with a key fob” to the instructions on page 92 – “how to break the correlation between a seat memory and a key fob”. If you hold the lock button of the key fob for 2 seconds or more, you BREAK the correlation. So, when you follow the instructions on page 91, only hold the lock button of the key fob for 1 second or less.
The instructions on page 91 are pretty simple:
a)	Press the seat memory SET button
b)	Press the appropriate memory button
c)	Press the seat memory SET button again
d)	Press the UNLOCK button on the key fob that you want to correlate with the memory button you pressed in step b.
If you do all this properly – and the convenient entry button is out – the car will confirm to you that it has made the correlation by blinking the turn signals RIGHT AWAY, as soon as you press the unlock button on the key fob. Remember, iff you hold the lock button on the key fob for longer than 2 seconds, you will be following the page 92 instructions to BREAK a correlation, not the page 91 instructions to MAKE a correlation. Also, if you don't have the convenient entry button out, nothing will happen.
For your information, the antennas in the interior of the Phaeton that notice the presence of the key fob (with keyless access) are located just ahead of the shift lever (below the wood trim), and directly under the garage door opener. So, if you hold the key fob anywhere that is visible to those two antennas when you are doing the correlation process, the car will pick up the signal.
This correlation process only needs to be done once, when you first get the car (Thank God).
*Step 4 – Future Adjustments and Fine Tuning*
As I mentioned earlier, the car will automatically track changes you make to your preferences for ‘things that don't physically move’, so no further attention is needed there.
To fine tune or update your preferences for ‘things that move’, just adjust everything the way you want it, then repeat step 2 again. In practice, this is quite easy, you can do it when you are stopped at a traffic light. Don't forget, at some point in the future, to put the transmission in reverse, then adjust the passenger side mirror to your preferred view in reverse. Then do the step 2 memory setting process (SET button, then the memory number button). Once that is done, the Phaeton will automatically tilt the passenger door mirror to your preferred setting whenever you put the car in reverse.
When you go home, go to page 89 of booklet 3.1.1 and re-read the info in the right hand column of that page – that explains how to set the mirror in reverse.
*Conclusion*
Don't feel bad about having encountered problems. You only had to go to 4 different places in two different books, and try to dig the information you needed out from amongst all sorts of idiot warnings such as “Each vehicle occupant must sit in a seat of their own” and “Always keep your feet on the floor in front of the seat”. It’s high time that the technical writers, and not the lawyers, took charge of the VW Owner Manual. The tail is wagging the dog in Auburn Hills.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:44 AM 3-3-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Memory settings again (phaeton Also)*

This is the button that must be OUT when you do step 3 and 3.1 of the process above. To keep life simple, just make sure the button is out when you begin the whole process at step 1, and don't push it back in until you drive away from the dealer.
What this button does, when it is pushed in, is to cause the steering wheel to automatically move fully upwards when you shut down the car and take the key out of the ignition. This makes it easier to get out of the car. When you next get back into the car and put the key in the ignition, the steering wheel will go back to the position associated with that driver.
Problem is, if this button is left pushed in during the programming process, you cannot associate key fobs with seat memory buttons. I think this is either a software glitch, or a technical writer oversight, because it is not mentioned in any of the owner manuals.
Michael
*Convenient Entry Button*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Memory settings again (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Here are links to earlier discussions of this same subject, where all of us were trying to 'find our way' through the issue of programming settings on the Phaeton. But, consider the links below to be of historical interest only - the big explanation I posted above has all the information from these earlier threads consolidated together in one single instruction document.
Michael
 Store Settings for the Seat Memory buttons 
 Store Settings Radio Stations - Matched to individual keys 
Finally got the seats/mirrors moving to position when I use the key fob


----------



## phaeton Also (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Memory settings again (PanEuropean)*

Thank you for the information. I do not have keyless entry. I have the "simple version" I just have the key fob and the key. Am I ever glad all of you are helping me. I love this car and want it to work for us. Thanks again fpr the help.


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Memory settings again (phaeton Also)*

Thank you , i found : for initialise the memory seats, you must put the back of the seat to the front on the stop block, release and push a second time the button and hold. You will hear a double "gong" . Now the memory seat are erased.
_(This refers to a Touareg, not a Phaeton) - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:02 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Memory settings again (R5TDI)*

*Archival Note: *Related topic - Finally got the seats/mirrors moving to position when I use the key fob


----------



## phtjam2 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Driver Seat Problem*

Hello, 
I have a 2005 Phaeton (V8) that has 18-way adjustable seats. The other day I was cleaning my car and moved the driver seat all the way to the back; since then my memory setting do not recall nor program to seat, mirrors, seatbelt, steering wheel.

I took it to the dealer and they run diagnostics with no problem showing. I tried moving the seat all the way forward etc. (like it said in the book for initilization) and still no luck. I also tried moving all the way back (again). It used to remember the 'keys' and automatically moved the seat once the door was opened.
The seat still moves via controls; it just doesn't record my settings on any of the 1-2-3 buttons. My passenger seat has no problem; and still remembers the settings and recalls.
Any idea what the problem/fix; thank you.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Driver Seat Problem (phtjam2)*

Hi Peter:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum.
Have a look at this discussion and see if you find any information in there that might be new to you: Store Settings for the Seat Memory buttons, key fobs, driver preferences.
If you don't find anything in there that you think will solve your problem, take your Phaeton back to your VW dealer, and ask the technician to re-initialize the driver seat using the "Guided Functions" of the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool. There is a special function for the driver seat and the front passenger seat that resets the internal measuring system that the seat uses to determine how much travel remains in each of the 18 directions. Note that once this function is done, it is necessary to move the lumbar support button up, and hold it up for about 30 seconds while the lumbar support goes through a complete movement cycle. This is fully explained in the directions that accompany this process on the VAS 5052.
The driver seat on the Phaeton is controller address 36.
Let us know how it goes.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Driver Seat Problem (phtjam2)*

Peter:
Below is an image of a page from the printout of a VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool that shows the procedure I referred to. The correct name of the procedure is "Basic Settings for Driver Seat Controller - address 36".
This printout was from my Phaeton, documenting work that the Phaeton tech at my dealer did as part of the pre-delivery inspection of my Phaeton, to make sure that everything was set up correctly and working correctly before they gave me the car. I dug it out of the service file at my VW dealership.
Apparently it is a quick process, you don't even have to bring the car inside the building. The tech can come out to the car with the (portable) scan tool, plug it in, and get everything done in about 10 minutes.
I am 99.9% sure that this is all that has to be done to solve your problem. I am guessing that the seat in your car is a bit confused about where the far end of its range of motion is - so, it just needs to be re-calibrated. The recalibration is done automatically with the scan tool, and the only human intervention needed is operating the lumbar support button at the end of the procedure.
Michael
*Basic Settings Procedure for Phaeton Driver Seat*


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Memory settings again (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ Before you can match seat memory settings to the key fobs, you must make sure this “Convenient Entry Button” is in the *OUT* position. 

When I mentioned this to the service tech when I had my car serviced recently, he said he had gotten a new procedure from VW on how to match the seat memory settings to the key fobs. He said it did not require putting the Convenient Entry Button into the out position (not that that is very hard to do!). He did not detail the actual procedure though. 
BTW, your procedure worked perfectly for me. Now I even let my wife drive the car occasionally just so I can see everything move automatically when I use the keyless access.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Memory settings again (car_guy)*

Hi Steven:
Thanks for that information about the 'new procedure from VW'. I'll go to my dealer and have a look at it when I next get back to North America. I'm happy to hear that VW of America is sending out technical support literature like this - it is good news.
It is possible that the software in the various controllers that are involved in this effort (the steering wheel electronics controller, access and start controller, seat controller, and so forth) has been updated and the update has eliminated the need to have the Convenient Entry Button in the 'out' position. I do know that on my car - an early production 2004 Phaeton that was built in September of 2003 (VIN number 87xx), I need to leave this button out in order to accomplish the key matching activities described above.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Memory settings again (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I have no doubt that for your car and mine that the button must be out if you follow the steps described in the manual. I just wonder if what the tech was referring too was possibly a new sequence of steps that somehow avoids that issue. 
I'll ask him when I see him again. I hope that's not too soon!
BTW, how did you ever figure that out? "Outing" the button is certainly not an obvious step to try.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Memory settings again (car_guy)*

I can't remember if that was something that a wiser member of the forum (like, Peter Savale) told me, or if it was something that I just stayed up all night and figured out by trial and error.
I kind of suspect that Peter told me about it, though. He's set up a heck of a lot of Phaetons for customers - he has it down to an art form.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Memory settings again (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Just got my 2006 Phaeton on Friday and I tried to synchronize the Homelink garage door opener. I have read the threads on this table of contents, but the problem is that the instructions refer to a light above the #2 button and there is NO light anywhere near this button on this car. I did push the learn button on the garage unit as per the instructions.
1- How does one know when the codes are erased by pressing buttons 1 and 3 if there is no light to indicate when this is done?
2- How does one know when the codes have been successfully transferred if there is no light to blink fast or otherwise?
3- Does anyone have any idea on how to do this on this model?
I had a BMW 740, with a light, but was never able to synchronize that one either. I think that this system does not work with rolling code units. I have a feeling that this may turn out to be one of those time wasters that in the end someone will say - Oh! yeah, that model does not have that feature or capability. 
Help will be appreciated.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (cai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cai* »_Just got my 2006 Phaeton on Friday and I tried to synchronize the Homelink garage door opener. I have read the threads on this table of contents, but the problem is that the instructions refer to a light above the #2 button and there is NO light anywhere near this button on this car. I did push the learn button on the garage unit as per the instructions.
1- How does one know when the codes are erased by pressing buttons 1 and 3 if there is no light to indicate when this is done?
2- How does one know when the codes have been successfully transferred if there is no light to blink fast or otherwise?
3- Does anyone have any idea on how to do this on this model?
I had a BMW 740, with a light, but was never able to synchronize that one either. I think that this system does not work with rolling code units. I have a feeling that this may turn out to be one of those time wasters that in the end someone will say - Oh! yeah, that model does not have that feature or capability. 
Help will be appreciated.

Cai -
I noticed the same thing. The manual says a light above button #2 but mine did not have such a thing. There is a light that flashes when you push the buttons. It is that same light that will flash according to the manual. Basically, I just followed the instructions in the following thread and it worked:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1502451
Best Regards,
~Nate


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (cai)*

Hi Cai:
Welcome to the forum, and welcome to the VW owner community - I notice that this is your first post here.
VW technical publications in the USA made an error when they translated the owner manual for the Phaeton. The person doing the translation wrongly assumed that the process for programming the Homelink garage door opener on the Phaeton was identical to the process that had been used for many years for all other VW of America cars that had a Homelink opener *embedded in the driver side sun visor.*
About 5 years ago, we here on the forum discovered the error, and a post was created illustrating the correct process to follow when programming a Phaeton garage door opener. The details can be found here: How to program the Homelink Garage Door Opener, just scroll down that page until you come to the photographs.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (cai)*

Also, just a post-script - it is my understanding from talking to other Phaeton owners that the Homelink transmitter does work just fine with rolling code units. I don't have such a garage door myself, so, I can't report based on any personal experience.
Homelink themselves have a pretty useful set of instructions at their own website, perhaps worth a quick look: HomeLink FAQ.
Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome and the quick replies. This car is really very, very nice; even my wife likes it.  She is already planning summer trips.
Regarding the HomeLink synchronizing, my unit flashes rapidly after the 20 seconds of holding buttons 1&3. They do flash promptly after 20 seconds. They continue flashing rapidly for about 5 seconds and then they stay lit without flashing. I tried the frantic pressing when the lights were flashing and also after they stopped - it did not work. I also tried holding the remote continuously, instead of frantic pressing, to no avail. Next I will try it after pushing the garage unit button, although Agnos does not do it that way. After that, I guess it will be on to something else.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (cai)*

The key to the whole thing is pressing the "Learn" button on the garage door unit (usually behind the unit or under the light cover). So, yes, have the ladder ready


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Many thanks to all that provided hints on this thread and that answered my post. I finally got the Homelink to work. As someone pointed out, the trick was to load the information on the car unit while the grage opener was disconnected. Then connect the opener and push the learn button on it. After a couple of tries on the number 1 car button, the garage unit did flash once and the Homelink worked.
Good show to everyone.
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

I posted a question on the winshield wiper changing thread because my wipers do not move when I put the car in the service mode to change wipers. More info on that thread under my name.
Would appreciate help.
cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Several questions:
1- I am unable to locate this forum when using the search function. I was trying to locate all of my posts so that I could read any replies to my windshield wiper questions. However, I cannot find the posts again. Maybe the threads are old and closed. Under what heading in the search forum menu is this particular forum on which I am on now?
2- My windshield wipers (WW) do not park themselves at 90 degrees to the line of the hood, as shown in some pictures under the changing wipers thread. Mine do not seem to move at all - I have gone through the menu and selected service, etc. and the little light goes on, but nothing happens. Under what position should the WW switch be? Should the car be running or just in the "on" position?
Thank you and I would appreciate some help in navigating this forum as I hate to post under this general question thread. Some of the threads are quite old - 2-3 years, are they closed?
Thank you.
cai


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (cai)*

Hi, Cai,
to get the WW into service position, the WW stalk (on the right side of the steering column) needs to be in the off position. The engine can be running or off.


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (eurolok003)*

Ok, 2004 model, have spent a bit of time on the memory functions and can't seem to get it to work. With the keyless, when you guys say switch on the ignition, how do I do that? Put the key in the ignition or press the Start button?
Help!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello everyone

my question today, i have a 18 memory positions seats, and Only the driver seat adjust automatically depending in each key is being used
The passenger seat don't move at all

is there a way where we can also program the passenger seat ?


Rgds


----------



## M1_JDH (Oct 4, 2013)

*Electric memory Seats Phaeton 3.0 TDI SWB*

Hello everybody,

I'm new to this forum and am considering purchasing a 3.0l TDI SWB Phaeton. Please can somebody tell me if electric memory seats are standard on this model or are they an optional etc. 

Seems a little strange that the car would be provided with electric seats but no memory function...

If there is no memory function as standard can this be retrofitted?

Any quick responses would be very much appreciated; thank you in anticipation for your help.

Matthew


----------



## Helioson (Mar 3, 2014)

*Steering wheel position not remembered...*

Hello Michael & experts-Perhaps you may be able to help me. With respect to "Assigning Preferences for 'Things that Move", I have been successful with the seat/mirror memory, however the steering wheel position does change with the memory button selection. The wheel moves in all directions correctly, but does not move at all from "memory". Any suggestions?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Is the little button on the left side of the steering column (not the steering wheel, but the steering column itself) pushed in? The button I am referring to is in the lower middle portion of the photo below, slightly to the left of center of the photo.

Michael

*Steering Column Button
*


----------



## Helioson (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for your quick response, Michael. From my interpretation of reading the earlier threads, the convenience button was supposed to be "out" when setting the seat memory button and then "in" subsequently. I hope I did not misunderstand... I will follow the procedure again confirming the convenience button position when setting the memory button.
It was also my belief that if different wheel positions were assigned to specific memory buttons, then when any of the buttons (1-3) were selected, the wheel would move to that particular position immediately? I could not find this addressed specifically in the previous threads and leaves me unclear as to exactly how/if/when the wheel actually moves to different positions from memory? Thanks for the help, Michael.

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It doesn't matter where the button is when you set the memory, but unless it's pushed in the wheel doesn't automatically retract and return, and I'd guess it also probably doesn't move when you press a memory button. Once it's set, it moves immediately when you push the memory button. When setting the memory, you do need to hold the memory buttons down for a few seconds.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Helioson said:


> ...the [steering] wheel would move to that particular position immediately?


Hi Chris:

The car is rather 'careful' about when it will move the steering wheel. My experience is that the steering wheel will move up and forward when the ignition is turned off, but this action is conditional on the status (closed or open) of the driver door. Offhand, I can't recall if the driver door has to be closed to permit the steering wheel to move up and forward when the ignition is switched off, or the door has to be open.

For the other direction, I am pretty sure that the steering wheel will not move from the stowed (up and forward) position to the saved position for an individual memory button unless the driver door is closed and the ignition is then switched on. It's possible that the driver seat belt may also need to be fastened before it will move.

The above prerequisites are all safety related, in the sense that the designers wanted to be certain that the driver was in a known position (sitting normally in the driver seat) before allowing the steering column to move of its own initiative. The key variables are the driver door (open or closed) and the ignition (on or off).

If you experiment with the system, keeping the above info in mind, I think you will be able to figure out what the prerequisites and triggers are. Naturally, the little button has to be in the 'in' (depressed') position to permit automatic movement of the steering column.

Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The wheel will move with the driver's door open, but only if the key is still in the ignition when the door is opened. If you turn off and remove the key, the wheel will start moving but stop as soon as you open the door.


----------



## Helioson (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks again Michael for your patience in explaining these simple concepts...I can say one thing for sure and that is since owning the car for over one year, I have never seen the steering wheel move in any way on its own or by way of the seat memory buttons. The convenience button has been in the depressed position at least much of that time. And, as I stated originally, the wheel does move in all directions manually (using directional buttons). Your thoughts are appreciated. 

Chris.


----------



## Phaeton_owner (May 17, 2014)

*Exterior mirror adjustment*

As this thread is about Phaeton's exterrior mirrors, maybe someone will answer to my question. 
When I was adjusting the driver's exterior side mirror I figure out that at the same time passenger's side mirror is moving in the same directions as well. Somehow I never noticed it before that this is happening. When I tried to adjust the passenger's exterior mirror, the driver's mirror wasn't moving. My question is: should the situation be what it's now in my car or the passenger's exterior mirror shouldn't move when you adjusting the driver's exterior mirror.  Does anybody had (has) the same issue with the exterior mirrors? 
Thank you for your's answers. 

Mindaugas


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mindaugas,

See Michael's post #11 in this thread:

I'm blaming you guys

The console switch position should determine whether one or both mirrors move. I can't find a way to reprogram (permanently turn on or off) the Synchronous Mirror option function on a pre-2008 Phaeton. Perhaps someone else knows how.

Chris


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I did this last night, and it worked perfectly! Not like in the video, where they key is put in then the seat moves, but as soon as I open the door the seat moves.
I am very happy!

-John


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, and one other thing... Michael said that if you hold the unlock button on the key fob for more than 2 seconds, the correlation is broken between the key and the seats. What if I want to close the windows with the key fob???

-John


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd like to clarify a few things.
First the mirror switch for outside mirror IS NOT SUPPOSED to move both mirrors. It happens when something is broken. 
Michael tried hard to create an explanation,,but it simply is a malfunction. 
My mirrors operate perfectly independently, just like every other car. 

Secondly I have no problem setting the key to memorize seat - climate - mirrors etc... No heroic measures are needed. 

I think it is simpler than most people think. But everyone seems to think rubbing tummy, patting head, spinning in circles is part of the process because they did it once and it worked. 
I hear similar stories with homelink 

Just follow the manual.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

cbh123 said:


> I'd like to clarify a few things.
> First the mirror switch for outside mirror IS NOT SUPPOSED to move both mirrors. It happens when something is broken.
> Michael tried hard to create an explanation,,but it simply is a malfunction.
> My mirrors operate perfectly independently, just like every other car.
> ...


Totally agree with all of that. The mirror thing is a malfunction that occasionally shows up on a scan, mine does it intermittently. Recently it's been working fine. I'd add the TPMS to that list, too, although the symptoms can sometimes be a bit confusing.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay. My mirrors work fine. Anything about the closing of the windows?

-John


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have used global closing several times with remote,,never lost any memory settings


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay, thank you very much.

-John


----------



## meijus (Apr 11, 2016)

*Works as expected*



cbh123 said:


> I'd like to clarify a few things.
> First the mirror switch for outside mirror IS NOT SUPPOSED to move both mirrors. It happens when something is broken.
> Michael tried hard to create an explanation,,but it simply is a malfunction.
> My mirrors operate perfectly independently, just like every other car.
> ...





invisiblewave said:


> Totally agree with all of that. The mirror thing is a malfunction that occasionally shows up on a scan, mine does it intermittently. Recently it's been working fine. I'd add the TPMS to that list, too, although the symptoms can sometimes be a bit confusing.


I totally disagree! The statement "just like every other car." is simply wrong!
I know this was a feature in the VW Golf MK4 since the car didn't have a function where the outside mirrors would automatically adjust itself for backwards parking. This made it possible for the driver to adjust both outside mirrors manually if parking. I suggest they just adopted the feature to the Phaeton since only the mirror on the right hand site adjusts for parking automatically. This feature may be very handy if reverse parking on a one-way street. I bought my Phaeton a view weeks ago and used the feature already.
Maybe this feature can be disabled or depends on the region the car was build for?

Cheers


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I, too, was skeptical when I read about both mirrors moving at once, but it is true - under certain circumstances they do - my 2011 car does it. I think Michael's explanation is correct.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Why is it they only work like that intermittently?


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Mine isn't intermittent. I just tried it :
I go to the car, switch on the ignition, put the mirror adjustment switch to right, adjust the right mirror and the left mirror moves in coordination (RHD car). Put the switch to left and only the left mirror moves.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

My _Controls and Equipment_ booklet agrees that this is a design feature.

The two mirrors move in opposite directions. This corrects the rear view if the driver has moved the seat forwards or backwards.

Chris


*Booklet 3.1.1 page 53*


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

The mirrors are in some way syncronized. If you choose the passenger side mirror that one alone moves and when you switch to the driver side mirror both mirrors move. That is the intention and the idea is that a new driver just have to choose the driver side mirror and the adjustment is done on both mirrors, up/down and inwards/outwards. 

Lennart


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry, didn't check for updates while checking the actual function before posting. :thumbup:, Chris

Lennart


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine don't do that. They work 100% independently of each other. My booklet 3.1.1 pg 53 talks about the sun visor.
Pg. 56 talks about the mirrors. But I don't see anything that remotely suggests them moving together.

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Checked mine earlier and it does operate both mirrors simultaneously. I believe it starting exhibiting this behaviour once the mirror/memory controller was replaced.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Just checked my mirrors today and the left mirror moved by itself. I even tried putting it in reverse and drive and the left mirror remained independent.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Just checked my mirrors today and the left mirror moved by itself. I even tried putting it in reverse and drive and the left mirror remained independent.


Same here! Maybe its just a euro thing?

-John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Or the early controllers are different?


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Possibly.....
Yours did it once the controller was changed, correct?

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Agree with Chris. Certainly a design feature of my 2005 GP0

<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/mirrors%20manual_zps3oinq2aa.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/mirrors%20manual_zps3oinq2aa.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo mirrors manual_zps3oinq2aa.jpg"/></a>

Let me know if anyone want to see P47


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My manual is like John's, no mention of mirrors moving together, and on the original controller they definitely didn't. I first noticed it after they installed the new controller.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

invisiblewave said:


> My manual is like John's, no mention of mirrors moving together, and on the original controller they definitely didn't. I first noticed it after they installed the new controller.


Must've been an update. But I kinda like the idea of both moving...

-John


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

For me it's like TPMS, a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

invisiblewave said:


> For me it's like TPMS, a solution looking for a problem.


Haha, good one!

-John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> For me it's like TPMS, a solution looking for a problem.


If it wasn't for your unusual provenance, I'd just say that it was too sophisticated for the market where you are..... 

But... I have to say, although it's fine sometimes... other times it adjusts itself to the wrong place. Probably my fault.... although not all reversing challenges are the same. On balance you're probably right... solution desperately in search of a problem....


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL. This place does feel very conservative, particularly when it comes to cars. They have an unusual aversion to hatchbacks here, which is strange considering how many of them drive hatchbacks with higher suspension which they label "SUVs".


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

invisiblewave said:


> LOL. This place does feel very conservative, particularly when it comes to cars. They have an unusual aversion to hatchbacks here, which is strange considering how many of them drive hatchbacks with higher suspension which they label "SUVs".


I liked them better when they were called "minivans" 

At least minivans have some utility. Minivans are like less sporty station wagons. SUVs are like super tall shortened minivans. 

I would like a black Suburban with blacked out windows and GOV plates. I'd drive it wearing my Men in Black outfit.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Ive been trying for the longest time to reset the names of the radio stations programmed into the car. The car came from a city with RDS stations...but I am 4500km away in market without this ability. I have gone through the owners manual and the forum looking for the answer but I do not seem to be able to locate a way to do it. I even went so far as to reset the unit to no avail and now have to program back in all my preferences. Very tedious!


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

With regards to posts 8, 9, 10

The passenger seat worked fine but driver's seat wouldn't remember any driver.

I wondered if I'd need the VASI tool in post 9.

So I ran every movement to the limit including the lumbar for which I needed my ears. Only then would it remember 1, 2 or 3. 

I did need to reassign keys to seat buttons which surprised me. Car had been in the shop before all this started.

If you wonder if your technique for button pushing is wrong, try setting the passenger seat. It is reassuring when it works.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Ive had an interesting experience recently with my phaeton and the "convenient entry" button on the steering column. Perhaps this isnt news, but it was to me.

The previous owners of the car never set this feature up and I found it by accident buried in this thread years ago. Now, in the thread it is always mentioned that the steering wheel will raise and pull into the dash to clear room for the driver to get out. Ive always enjoyed this novelty as Im taller (and fatter) than average.

However in my car this function also affects the drivers seat. It will shove the seat rearward when the key is turned off. In my case, this never happens as I have it all the way back...but it surprised the wife greatly one of the few times shw drove it.

That wasnt what I came to tell you all about though. We discovered that it also controls the rear seats! Ours is a 4 seat car. On a recent long trip the wife and son had naps in the rear and reclined the seats as far out as theyd go. The car is quiet enough that when we arrived they were both still asleep, so I shut the car off and opened the door planning to leave them in the car to doze...until the car pulled the seats in and sat them both bolt upright. What a way to wake up!

We confirmed on the next leg of the trip that the button on the column controlled it...if it was left alone nothing moved...but when activated for the driver the rear seats went along for the ride.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm, First World Problems come in many a guise... 

That was news to me. Thanks for the update!

There are about 120 buttons within reach of the driver and it took me 2 years to get used to most of them. Now there's another one. Such is life.

Chris


----------



## Melvivio (Feb 12, 2017)

The mind boggles when thinking about the amount of meetings they must have had to integrate all these ideas... :laugh: Wonderful though! New to me as well!


----------

